# Some close-ups



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy looking all nice and clean, i took these just after he had a bath and a shampoo lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_ he looks as gorgeous as ever, ( and i think he knows it ),,,_


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He is a stunning looking cat , gorgeous colour ... and I love his little ear tufts


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww someone loves the camera, and the camera loves him  gorgeous!!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ooooooooo what a handsome cat


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Ozzy you are just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_tt1:

How old is he now?


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

some good quality there,worth a frame or two


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A very handsome young man and very photogenic :thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Ozzy you are just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_tt1:
> 
> How old is he now?


Ozzy is 8 months and 1 week old now but when you look at him he is so big ,he is still being entered into kitten classes at shows lol ...................Chris.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

aww he is beautiful


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

He has the most fabulous face..stunning 

Angie x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww beautiful kitty sooooo cute


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Absolutly gorgeous!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Stunning!! :d


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he's looking so grown up now, have you weighed him yet chris, try getting on the scales with him and again on your own, unless you dont want your weight lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

HIYA JEN, well we have tried to weigh him and he is just over 15lb but thats approx, ill pop him along to the vets one afternoon and get him weighed properly as soon as i can, what i do know for sure is he's a lump to hold lol, chat again soon...........Chris..


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well raffles as i have said many times weighed in his prime at 9.6kgs and it was definitely a two handed job, but coonies i know can weigh something like 2 stone.
someone i know who breeds coonies said she met a coonie once who weighed 17 kgs yes you read it right, wasnt one of hers though


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

He is gorgeous. I hope my kittens' dad looks like him. They're all ginger:smile:


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

What a gorgeous face he has  I love a cat with character on their faces.


----------

